# Aidan just ate 1 lb. of raw NY strip steak



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Combine a teenage boy who didn't hear me tell him to put the steak in the fridge when he was bringing groceries in from the car, and one Aidan.

Defying common sense, my son put the bag of steaks on the floor. Aidan was alone or unnoticed for 5-10 minutes while the boys worked. Our power was out so the house was kind of dark, or surely one of my teenagers would have seen him. He grabbed a meat tray with 2 steaks on it. He ate one, and was discovered just as he was starting on the other. Luckily, I had come in from the porch to feed him his dinner and saved steak #2.

The issues: My daughter picked up the meat tray and it was intact. 

#1 The meat diaper (a thin pad) and the Saran wrap covering are gone. We have taken this house apart looking for this packaging everywhere. He must have eaten it because it is not here.

#2 Aidan ate a pound of raw steak. He has never eaten raw meat before. Aidan eats TOTW, Merrick Puppy Plate (canned), plain yogurt, and a scrambled egg 3x a week. He gets high quality dog treats during training sessions (venison, rabbit, liver).

So I'm worried the meat won't agree with him -- he must have practically swallowed it whole. 

Should we take Aidan to the E vet? Or should we continue to walk him frequently, flashlight in hand, so we can make sure he is pooping?

If we don't take him to the E vet, should we take him to our vet in the morning? The E vet is 1.25 hours from here, and of course we'll take him if you all think we should. I need some definite advice about this because it is 9:30 pm here, and my husband had 2 strokes in May and is tired after working all day. I don't want to ask him to take the dog unless we Should. He will, if the dog is in danger. I can't drive in the dark because I can't see to do it.

Since our search did not turn up the steak, I am positive Aidan ate it. Therefore, I am not going to offer him his dinner.

Thank you for your advice,
RC


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I would have no concern, really. I might watch him for diarrhea tomorrow, and skip the next meal, but he will be fine.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I would have no concern, really. I might watch him for diarrhea tomorrow, and skip the next meal, but he will be fine.


Well I have a pup that came eating Raw and my older Boxer would steal her raw meat all the time with no ill effects But a pound seems like alot to start out with also it is usually the fat content that is upsetting to the stomach also the plastic wrap I would watch for it in the poop-- make sure it passes--
My Boxer(or was it the Pit?) had a really painful stool once and I was shocked to see a plastic frisbee coming out in chunks-- she managed to pass it ok and no ill effects.
I know saran wrap is soft but you dont want it bunching up in the intestine and maybe causing a blockage... 
But I agree with the above should be fine.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you so much! We will be examining Aidan's poop until he is empty.

Aidan, meanwhile, is happy as a clam, active as ever, not throwing up.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

NY Strip is very lean meat. Yes, a pound is a pretty good bit for a pup that size, however, I would not expect any ill effects from it over all. Yes, I would keep an eye on him. No, I would not waste my money at the E Vet, or lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

SCORE AIDAN! 

Just skip dinner and possibly breakfast. A pound is what a 50 pound raw fed dog might eat in one day.

Definitely watch for the inedible stuff. It probably won't cause any trouble but of course it might. Might put the boys responsible for this escapade on poop duty. They are off the hook once a week or the evidence is passed?


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Kathyy said:


> Might put the boys responsible for this escapade on poop duty. They are off the hook once a week or the evidence is passed?


That is exactly what I have done!


----------



## OliveSheprador (Jul 14, 2011)

Not worried about the meat at all! (But, I'm sorry you lost out on what sounded like a great meal!!!)

I would be somewhat concerned about the missing Saran wrap & meat pad - but stranger things have gone through dog's digestive systems and come out the other end no problem! 

I would just keep an eye out for any signs of possible blockage/stomach upset - lethargy, vomiting, diarrhea or no elimination at all, possible pain in the belly region. But, I think your dog will be OK!


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I bet he was pretty pleased with himself for scoring that tasty snack, LOL. Yeah, just keep an eye out for blockage signs, but I bet it'll pass okay.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Please update what happens. My garbage hound passed all her misdeeds without much problem. Cup o' Noodle cups, foil, muffin papers, ham bones, cooked beef rib and chicken bones, pounds of raw rice............. I was always really scared she would eat something like dental floss though.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Aidan is just fine. Even his poop looks optimal. I am checking him often, and he is enjoying all the tummy rubs. When he doesn't feel well, he just lies down and is not interested in playing. He definitely feels well today!

I can't get over this ... I had wondered what would happen to his digestive system if he ate raw meat, and apparently the answer is nothing bad. Wheatens sometimes have allergies to certain foods -- beef, chicken, wheat, corn, soy -- so I have been extra careful with Aidan's diet.

I appreciate everyone's advice very much. I am so thankful for these forums, and for how helpful and pleasant everyone is. Thank you!



Kathyy said:


> I was always really scared she would eat something like dental floss though.


I keep an eagle eye out for dental floss, foil, and rocks. The last thing I want is for Aidan to have to undergo surgery. He picks up things outside, so I always check his mouth when I bring him in. Today, he had a 3" pear in there. I went to check the tree, and never even saw him pick it up off the ground. 

He's not a very big dog, but he certainly has a big mouth. He's caught on, of course, so he hides smaller items (not the pear!) under the side of his tongue. I'm glad he doesn't mind me messing with him. I really lucked out - I've had dogs before who did not like anything done to them, but Aidan is very cooperative in this one way.


----------

